# Side effects to Progynova???



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi ladies,
Was just wondering if anyone else is experiencing any side effects with this part of treatment?
Sorry if tmi, I'm having a terrible tummy and diarrhoea with it and just wanted to know if this was common??
Thanks! X


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Charlieb1 i too had a bad belly and had the runs for the first week on the progynova tablets. It has all seemed to have settled down now that i am into my 2nd week. How long have u been taking them? Xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi  twink82,
Thanks for your reply, it does really help to know that you are not alone!
I've been taking them for about 2 weeks now I think, (lost track of days!) it started when I was upped from 3 to 4 tabs so maybe my body just needs to adjust.
I've started gestone injections tonight so I'm hoping they don't make it worse!
How are feeling in general with it all!? Do u have a date for et yet? X


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Charlieb hope you are coping ok now with the progynova tablets. I have been given a dare of wednesday for transfer how about you? Xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi tw1nk82,
I'm much better now thanks, tummy has settled down.
I'm just going crazy on my 2ww now!!! Had 2 transferred last weds so just waiting now and trying to stay positive!!
Good luck for weds xxxx is this your first Ivf?


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ignore that question as I can see the answer on your signature xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your two on board when is your OTD? xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Otd is 5th dec. I am literally driving myself insane! It's a long wait isn't it!! X


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

It does seem a long wait. if i get to et my otd is the 5 th as well xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Are you doing an fet? X


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah im doing a FET if it thaws ok it is a 6 day blast xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow tw1nk xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Charlieb i am so nervous for tomorrow. Hope the 2ww is treating you well xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

How did it go Hun?
The 2ww is HELL! Did not realise it would be this tough xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi charlieb it went the best i could have hoped for. It expanded and started dividing again. They gave me the 6th as OTD so a day after you. How is the 2ww treating you? xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

That's great news, everything crossed for you x
It's really tough, no symptoms at all so really struggling to stay positive tbh.
Good luck , let me know how you get on xxxx


----------

